# Low grade fever before BFP?



## lilmisscaviar

Hello ladies! I'm about 6/7 dpo and have been feeling a bit hot in the face so I took my temperature and was surprised to be running a low grade fever of 99 degrees. I have no other signs of illness. I did have an acute attack of IBS yesterday but that was gone by this morning and usually doesn't cause a fever. I have been having dull cramps and pinching pains in my pelvis off and on all day today. I was wondering if this could be a sign of implantation or of early pregnancy?


----------



## Holliems

I dont know about the fever but I have read that running to the bathroom and all that can be a sign of early pregnancy...kinda like some women getting morning sickness.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm interested to see how this turns out. I started running a low grade fever yesterday. I was wondering the same thing about whether it's possibly a sign of pregnancy.

Granted, I do have a cold - I've had it a little over a week. However, I was checking my temp daily most of last week and I wasn't running a fever then. Seems odd that when I'm starting to feel better, I would get a fever :shrug:

I hope this is a good sign for both of us. FX!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Aidensmomma when is AF due for you? Do you know how many dpo you are? I will definitely update if I do happen to be pregnant this cycle.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm 6dpo today. AF is due on October 28. 

I did some googling last night and apparently there have been some women who noticed a low grade fever before getting their bfps. Hopefully it's a good sign for us as well. :)


----------



## squirrel.

Illness during the TWW is a good sign. When you're pregnant your body starts to produce a hormone called EPF (early pregnancy factor), which suppresses your immune system to stop your body rejecting the fertilised egg and developing blastocyst. This hormone is produced within hours of fertilisation and can lead to women getting ill during their TWW even before implantation might occur.

I caught HFM when I was in my TWW when I was pregnant with my daughter. I had a fever of 40 degrees and was really ill for three days. Illness in general is a good BFP symptom for me, as I tend to be very healthy, unless I'm pregnant! That's when I get ill.


----------



## hopefullys

Sounds good to me then squirrel as today I feel rotten! Ive had awful cramps and strong lower backache all afternoon and have been laid down n hot too n now tonite ive got a sore throat coming on and a stuffy muggy head! I hope its a good sign! I'm around 8-9 dpo and due my AF on 27-28 x


----------



## Jaxie086

aidensxmomma said:


> I'm 6dpo today. AF is due on October 28.
> 
> I did some googling last night and apparently there have been some women who noticed a low grade fever before getting their bfps. Hopefully it's a good sign for us as well. :)

I am in _exactly_ the same boat as you, aidensxmomma! 6 dpo, af due on oct. 28 and had low grade fever yesterday (99) that went back down today (98.5)
Baby dust to us all!!!:dust:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My fever is down today also. Only lasted that one day but I still feel warm in the face, even though my temp went down. Maybe where some people have a temperature dip others have a rise in temperature. Either way I hope it means implantation for all of us! I have been having backache, sore bbs, pinching pains in my lower pelvis and a stitch-like pain in my left side.


----------



## squirrel.

Signs sound good lilmiss! When do you think you'll test? 

I have no signs yet, but it's still very early days. 6dpo when I wake up (lying awake at 1am, brain too busy!). I won't test till Tuesday when I'm 11dpo. I felt such bitter disappointment last cycle with BFN after BFN from 9dpo onwards that I would like to wait till gone 11dpo, but I don't think I'll have the resolve when I get there. Peeing on OPKs right now to satisfy my POAS addiction. I don't feel too hopeful this cycle, but I know I'll still feel disappointed by BFNs :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I hear you on that squirrel about the BFNs... I was so sure I was pregnant last cycle because of bleeding I had around O time and around implantation (or at least if the egg would have implanted). I started testing at 9/10 dpo and had a nice little evap that I thought would turn into a BFP the next day but nope... BFN from then on. This cycle I would like to wait until this Friday to start testing when I'll be 10/11 dpo.


----------



## hopefullys

I'm the same n thinking as much as I'm having a lot of symptoms that really point to a bfp they probs wont be and another bfn will just disappoint me so going to hold off testing as long as poss! Need to keep that motto in our head girls! X


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I agree hopefullys that it is best to hold off testing as long as possible. Hard as it is though I don't think I can hold off until AF is due. Don't give up hope yet though. Good luck to all ladies testing this cycle! Love to hear if any of you get your BFPs!


----------



## hopefullys

I did give in today n had bfn! Put them all away n not testing anymore 100% I know its not my month now I can feel it. Waiting for af to show now. Still got strong backache so going to go to the doctors tomorrow if it doesn't go incase its a water infection x


----------



## Jaxie086

Temp rose this evening again to 98.92. Does that mean anything? That certainly is higher than normal for me. Haven't eaten anything recently and haven't been moving around a whole lot.
(*Sigh* I'm symptom spotting again, I told myself I wouldn't lol)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry to hear that hopefullys :(

I'm in the same boat. I gave in and tested Thursday and then yesterday. Both :bfn: Our time will come although I have to admit it is frustrating to have to wait...

Jaxie - Don't worry, I symptom spot too. Can't help it lol. I felt so sure the fever and pains were from implantation but maybe I did just have a touch of a bug. Ugh! Maybe the bug even prevented implantation... idk. Hopefully you have better luck than we did.


----------



## hopefullys

I'm waiting for my AF now due Tuesday but could come a day either side! Had cramps today again n they 100% are af cramps! Then will be onto the next cycle! How I doing lillmiss? X


----------

